# TEIN SS vs JIC SF1 Series coil overs



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can someone give me a thorough break down of these 2 coil over system.

im sitting here debating of the two and dont know which one to get. 

i did a search and found nothing so help me out !!

i going to see if i can get my suspension soon and this is really really confusing the $#!% out of me .

thanks .


LiuSpeed


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

what are the jic sf1's, i just got the tein ss dampers and so far they are really great, the one thing you need to do is well you have HAVE to get camber plates. if you lower the car really low the inside of the tire will scrap on the spring seat. i know this because in two days i killed my front dunlop sp sport 5000 tires. so for now i highered the car which is still pretty dam low. as soon as i get the camber plates i will lower it a little more maybe. and i think it wont scrap the sping seat anymore. as far as the quality of the tein's, there really good they where ez to install and the shocks have 16 settings, iam just really happy with them. seen i brought the car up a couple of inch's.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

98'se-r not srue if u had ground controls before but could u do a comparison? i know i had my gc's bottomed out at 4", it looked good but TIEN's sound more extreme. im in the market for these in the next year. do they go lower that 4"? just for show purposes.. u know..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Luispeed, sf1 has no adjustments as far as compression and rebound goes. It's for street with 36mm piston twin tube design. Flt-2 - street/ competition with 40-45mm mono tube design. Flt-A2 is the same as the Flt-2 except it has 15 compression and rebound adjusments.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

98'se-r, what size are your tires. Mine is 215x45x17 yokos on a 7.5 TE37 rims with 40mm offset. I have a 1/2 inch gap in the front fender and 3/4 at the back. No rubbing at all. It might not be your height settings that causing the problem, it might be the offset of your rims.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

i have stock rims with 195/50 tires. When the tires where scraping there was NO wheel gap the car was slamed. now there is about an inch and a half or two inch gap and no rubbing. so when hks ask's if it can go lower then 4" and you mean body drop and not suspention then hell yeah you can make the tires tuck in. when the car had no wheel gap it still wasn't as low as the coil overs could go.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

How much and where did you get them?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

98'se-r said:


> *when the car had no wheel gap it still wasn't as low as the coil overs could go. *


all i needed to hear. (brb... gotta go sell a kidney and a lung)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bobse007 said:


> *Luispeed, sf1 has no adjustments as far as compression and rebound goes. It's for street with 36mm piston twin tube design. Flt-2 - street/ competition with 40-45mm mono tube design. Flt-A2 is the same as the Flt-2 except it has 15 compression and rebound adjusments.
> Bob *


so the JIC has no adjustment and the TEINS do ? i not quite understanding what u mean.. sorry  




98'se-r said:


> *what are the jic sf1's, i just got the tein ss dampers and so far they are really great, the one thing you need to do is well you have HAVE to get camber plates. if you lower the car really low the inside of the tire will scrap on the spring seat. i know this because in two days i killed my front dunlop sp sport 5000 tires. so for now i highered the car which is still pretty dam low. as soon as i get the camber plates i will lower it a little more maybe. and i think it wont scrap the sping seat anymore. as far as the quality of the tein's, there really good they where ez to install and the shocks have 16 settings, iam just really happy with them. seen i brought the car up a couple of inch's. *


how low did you go? i dont plan on going SUPER SUPER low...but i might get camber plates 2 be on the safe side as well... what kind of camber plate did you get?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

tein does make a pillow ball mount that will fit the b14(pan26-31pfr) and it will allow for camber ajustment. its from a jdm car, they cost 150 but it takes 2-3 monts to get. as far as the dampers gt pro was one of the best prices i got but they can go lower.i got them for under list price and installed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

LUISPEED, see me tomorrow. I'll be home all day. I'll show you my suspension and I'll give you a ride on my car. Hell, I might let you drive it as well. 
Bob


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

BOB... thanks ! YOU ARE THE MAN !!!

( what suspension set up you have again? )


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Tein type HA baby!!! Where in Pomona are you? I'm in Chino hills.
Bob


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Didn't know they offered a HA for the 200? Its not listed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

It's not for 200sx(B14). It's for JN15 Pulsar Vz-R. 
Bob


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bobse007.. i called you but no one picked up...


----------

